# Subs Needed Northwest Suburbs, Il



## Snowball (Dec 10, 2003)

I am looking for subs in the northwest suburbs. Wauconda, Inverness areas. Please call or post for more information. 24/7 availability a must. Insurance required

Steven T. Siwek
Landmark Lawn and Landscapes, Inc
773-640-0507


----------



## amendoza83 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a 1997 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 1500 V8 5.9L 4x4 with 7'6" Boss Super Duty Plow
will work 24/7
Call me Tony 773-410-0414 or 773-410-9933
Email: [email protected] 
:waving:


----------



## Paul_M (Dec 6, 2007)

*Snow plowing - subcontractor*

Hi,
I'm looking for some sub work in Chicago and all suburbs. I have pick-up truck with 8 feet plow. I also got two guys that are willing to shovel. We are available 24/7. If you need help please give me a call at 708 268 4249 or e-mail [email protected].
Paul Mol


----------

